# Waxstock we're here!#



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Arrived today for tomorrow. 5 and a half hour drive done :thumb:

Priorities sorted...


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Are they all for you?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Where's mine lol. 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Careful leaving your wallet and phone out in cov 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rory1992 said:


> Careful leaving your wallet and phone out in cov
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


He's from Ayrshire and has just bought 3 drinks.

It's only IOU notes in his wallet now.:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

pee said:


> Are they all for you?


As much as I would like to say yes no there is 3 of us down...



Cookies said:


> Where's mine lol.
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


We're in Spon street ur welcome to join us cooks and I'll buy :thumb:



rory1992 said:


> Careful leaving your wallet and phone out in cov
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


It can't be any worse than Glasgow plus it's Scottish notes you can't spend them down here!! :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

macca666 said:


> Arrived today for tomorrow. 5 and a half hour drive done :thumb:


In the MG?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> He's from Ayrshire and has just bought 3 drinks.
> 
> It's only IOU notes in his wallet now.:lol:


Kerr u don't even know me. Who said that I actually bought the drinks.....:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> In the MG?


Unfortunately not Nick. Maybe next year.......:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

macca666 said:


> plus it's Scottish notes you can't spend them down here!! :lol:


Enjoy, both your beer and waxstock. Just try not to palm off too much of that monopoly money eh :doublesho :lol:


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

macca666 said:


> It can't be any worse than Glasgow plus it's Scottish notes you can't spend them down here!! :lol:


Scottish notes? Those are euros aren't they?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

goat said:


> Scottish notes? Those are euros aren't they?


:lol::lol::lol:

Euros????? I think you'll find according to Jimmy Krankie (aka the first minister Nicola Sturgeon) we voted to remain within the EU and be independent and keep the Scottish currency.........

:lol::lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Juke_Fan said:


> Enjoy, both your beer and waxstock. Just try not to palm off too much of that monopoly money eh :doublesho :lol:


In fairness the way things are going monopoly money may be worth more than a Scottish note !:!


----------

